# Great Stuff vs. Hilti-Foam



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm comparing the chemicals in GS to Hilti-Foam since I'm not sure if anyone has used HF or knows if it's safe. 
_________________________________________________

The components in Hilti-Foam 'CF 116-14' are listed as: 

Urethane prepolymer <Assuming this is safe.

1,1,1,2-tetratluoroethane < Refrigerant

4,4-diphenylmethane diisocyanate <GS has a similar chemical 

Butane <Propellant...not a problem

Dimethyl ether <Another propellant
_________________________________________________________

The components in Great Stuff 'Gaps and Cracks' are:

Polymethylene polyphenyl isocyanate
..........containing: 4,4-Methylene bisphenyl isocyanate

Petroleum Mixture
..........containing: Isobutane, Propane, and Dimethyl ether

"Prepolymers of MDI" (Methylene diphenyl diisocyanate...nearly identical to 4,4-diphenylmethane diisocyanate) and Polyether Polyol
__________________________________________________________

I underlined the chemicals I wasn't sure about. From what I've read, Hilti-Foam is very similar to GS. It seems safe, but I wanted to get your thoughts on it. Thanks.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Polyether Polyol is part of the Polyurethane family of plastics. From that I would assume it's safe but would need to investigate further into what it's typically used for to make a conclusion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Most/maybe all of the chemicals in Hilti-Foam have a corresponding component in GS that has a very similar chemical make-up. 

As for the uses...
Quoted from the MFG's website

Applications:


> Non-fire rated penetrations, cavities in walls, stabilizing water pipes, behind shower enclosures, insulating, insulation touch-up work, sill plates, sealing, concrete forms, ducts, air conditioning inlets, bonding, foam panels, foam blocks


Right now, I'm thinking it's just as safe as Great Stuff. I'm hoping it is, because it sounds better than GS with a full cure in 30 minutes, and a 50% higher yield than that of a can of Great Stuff with the same size.

PS~Mike, the site's looking good. Is your name really Michael Myers?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Yep, Michael Myers. I get alot of comments about it, but I just think it's funny. Good conversation piece. Thanks for the compliment about the site. It's really appreciated because I feel like it's going so slow compaired to how I envisioned it. 

I was always under the impression that the concensus is that Handi Foam was safer than GS.


----------

